# ماهي الكورسات المطلوبه للمهندس المدني



## hitman1988 (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالب في قسم مدني في السنه الثانيه وارغب في معرفه الكورسات التي يجب ان اخذها لكي تدعمني عند دخولي مجال العمل
اريد ان اعرف ماهي كورسات برامج الكمبيوتر الخاصه بالهندسه المدنيه كالساب والاوتوكاد وغيره ............اريد ان اعرف ما هي البرامج التي يجب ان اكون واخد كورس فيها وملم بيها
وهل اخذ دورات في الكمبيوتر عامه مفيده في ذلك المجال ام لا كدورات الicdlوغيرها
وهل هناك فائده من اخذ كورسات لغه انجليزيه واداره مثلا 
مع العلم انني من مصر
ارجو منكم ردودكم المفيده ............................وشكرا


----------



## م.إسلام (13 أغسطس 2007)

أنا بردو في تانية مدني الزقازيق و النتيجة طلعت و الحمد لله بقيت في تاته , بص يا عم الحج , اولا الأوتوكاد ده لو عاوز تكون محترف فيه , الكورس في أي مكان بره مثل الجامعة الامريكية و اليات و الأكاديمية البحرية مش هينفعك , ده لو غنت بدور على تعليم صح , لكن لو بدور على شهاده و السلام الأماكن دي تنفعك . أمال تعمل إيه ؟؟ ادخل على موقع شركة pc lab و إعرف منها أقرب منفذ بيع لإسطواناتها فبن , و روح إشتري إسطوانتين تعليم من الالف للياء ب 125 جنيه و بس إيه جامد اوي و شرحة رهيب , هتستفيد أكتر بألف مرة من أي كورس بره . أما بالنسبة للساب 2000 فأفضل شرح ليه على إسطوانات أفضل شرح في العالم العربي , أخوم من المغرب و الإمارات و الخليج بشكل خاص يبحثون عنه هو شرح الدكتور عاطف العراقي أستاذ دكتور مهندس في كليتنا في الزقتزيق , مش هتلاقي تتعلمه من حد تمام إلا الراجل لمحترم ده مع الأمثلة التطبيقية كمان , و في المنتدى ده في الإسطوانات دي دور عليها هتلاقيها و قم بتحميلها , و إنت بتجيب تعليم الاوتوكاد من pc lab هات معاك تعليم الأوفيس 2003 أو 2007 و عيش في الشرح الخرافي للبرنامج , أنا بقالي 20 يوم بتعلم في الإكسل و خباياه من الشركة الرهيبة دي , اي حاجة تخطر على بالك و عاوز تتعلمها لا كورسات و لا يحزنون الشركة جامدة أوي . و فيها أيضا تعليم Primavira , 3d max , Flash, photoshop , و حاجات رهيبة تانيةو و فر وقتك و تعلم صح مع العالم المحترمة دي و كون مميز مش زي أي حد
في برنامج اقوى من الساب , إسمه staad pro ملوش شروح فيديو , من 3 أسابيع عرفت إن شركة بصمه هتنزل شرح ليه و لكن بعد شهر تقدر تجيبه بردو , و العمليه لو بصتلها هتلقيها مش معدي ال400 جنيه بدل الهدة و الكورسات إلي بيقولو نص الكلام و يسيبك تفتش على نصو التاني 

لو عاوز تتعلم صح و بعدين تاخد شهادة محترمة يبقى طريقك إنت عرفتو , ولكن لو عاوز الشهادة يبقى انت في الباي باي 

لو عجبك الكلام نقدر نبقى صحاب و و لو كده إبعتلي ع الخاص رساله


----------



## eng:nona (13 أغسطس 2007)

مرسي خالص على النصيحه الجامده دى اصل انا كمان محتاجه للبرامج دى 
انا كمان فى هندسه الزقازيق ورايحه تانيه ان شاء الله بس كنت عايزه اعرف احنا عندنا معيدين بيشرحوا البرامج دى هل لما اجيب البرامج دى هقدر اتعلم الاوتوكاد لوحدى ولا لازم شرح معيدين


----------



## eng:nona (13 أغسطس 2007)

مرسي خالص على النصيحه الجامده دى اصل انا كمان محتاجه للبرامج دى 
انا كمان فى هندسه الزقازيق ورايحه تانيه ان شاء الله بس كنت عايزه اعرف احنا عندنا معيدين بيشرحوا البرامج دى هل لما اجيب البرامج دى هقدر اتعلم الاوتوكاد لوحدى ولا لازم شرح معيدين


----------



## hitman1988 (13 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس اسلام علي المعلومات دي بس انا عارف حاجات عن البرامج دي واقدر اتعلمها في البيت زي ماعملت مع برامج كتير قبل كده لان المهم انه يكون الواحد بيعرف يشتغل علي البرنامج ومتقنه كويس مش يكون واخد كورس فيه بس معرفته بالبرنامج لا تتعدي 50% لكن انا كنت بسال علي كورسات عشان مجرد بس اثبت للشركات رسمي اني واخد شهاده ان شا الله حتي محضرش الكورس ذات نفسه وامتحن واخد الشهاده بس .....يعني من الاخر انا كويس في البرامج دي من اللي اتعلمته لوحدي في البيت بس الكورس عاوزه لمجرد الشهاده ........وشكراا


----------



## م.إسلام (13 أغسطس 2007)

eng:nona قال:


> مرسي خالص على النصيحه الجامده دى اصل انا كمان محتاجه للبرامج دى
> انا كمان فى هندسه الزقازيق ورايحه تانيه ان شاء الله بس كنت عايزه اعرف احنا عندنا معيدين بيشرحوا البرامج دى هل لما اجيب البرامج دى هقدر اتعلم الاوتوكاد لوحدى ولا لازم شرح معيدين



بصي بقه , الإسطوانات دي لو اشترتيها الشرح فيها ممتاز جدا و ممكن لو مش فاهمه حاجة تعيدي الشرح ألف مره , الأسطوانات فيها شرح للبرنامج كله من الألف للياء و مسبش حاجة فيه للظروف . 

طيب دي الوقت أنا اتعلمت خلاص و فهمت , إنا أخدت رسم البلاطات slabs و الكمرات beams في أولى مع الدكتور ماجد مثلا الله يخرب بيته أو الدكتور المحترم جدا محمد نصار
إزاي أقدر أرسمهم ع الأوتوكاد ؟؟ و أضع الأبعاد عليهم ؟؟ لو أخدتي كورس محدش هيفيدك في المسأله دي , الكورس ده عشان يدوب تفهمي نص البرنامج وا لنص التاني عليكي زي ما إنت عارفه 
بيشرحوا ربع الحاجة و الباقي إنت تكتشفوا لوحدك :80: لكن البرامج دي بتعلم من الزيرو لحد الإحتراف 

أرجع لنقطة الرسم , من فهمك للأوامر في الأوتوكاد تقدري ترسمي الslabs و beams و هي ال slabs عبارة عن إيه غير مجموعة خطوط !! و ال beams عبارة عن مجموعة خطوط بردو , إنت بتقدري تطوعي الاوامر لخدمتك و هتلاقي الموضوع صعب في أوله بس عشان أول مره و لكن بعد كده هتبقي مبدعه فيه و محدش قدك:15: 

لو الكلام ده مش داخل دماغك و مش مقتنعه بيه المعيدين إلي بيدوا كورسات 
1- محمود زغلل
2- أيمن عبده 
3- الرخم و الرذل جدا محمود طه و ربنا يكون في عونك لو اخدت معاه , قمه في الرخامه


لو إنت فعلا عاوزه تتعلمي أقدر أفيدك جامد و لو عندكDSL يبقى تمام أوي , و لو بتخدي كورسات معانا اقدر أدللك ع الأحسن :1:


----------



## م.إسلام (13 أغسطس 2007)

hitman1988 قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس اسلام علي المعلومات دي بس انا عارف حاجات عن البرامج دي واقدر اتعلمها في البيت زي ماعملت مع برامج كتير قبل كده لان المهم انه يكون الواحد بيعرف يشتغل علي البرنامج ومتقنه كويس مش يكون واخد كورس فيه بس معرفته بالبرنامج لا تتعدي 50% لكن انا كنت بسال علي كورسات عشان مجرد بس اثبت للشركات رسمي اني واخد شهاده ان شا الله حتي محضرش الكورس ذات نفسه وامتحن واخد الشهاده بس .....يعني من الاخر انا كويس في البرامج دي من اللي اتعلمته لوحدي في البيت بس الكورس عاوزه لمجرد الشهاده ........وشكراا



عيش الكورسات دي في الجامعة الأمريكية لأنها المعترف بيها عالميا


----------



## فكرى ندا (15 أغسطس 2007)

والله دى حاجة كويسة انا برده رايح تالتة مدنى الاسكندرية واللى يحب يتعلم الاتوكاد كويس فى فى نفابة المهندسين فى دمنهور بالبحيرة دورة وراجل اللى بيشرحها جااااااااامد اللى عاوز يتعلم ممكن يروح هناك ويستفيد أخوكم محمد


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (13 ديسمبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم _
_ ايه يا بشمهندس اسلام انت نازل شتيمة فى الناس بتوع هندسة الزقازيق ليه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ _

_ على فكر انا زميللك برده فى 3 مدنى الزقازيق _

_ انا بصراحة شايف ان الكورس فى البرامج دى بالذات مهم جدا غير ما تتعلم لوحدك _
_ واسال مجرب !!! _
_ اولا المعلومة اللى بتتقالك غير اللى انت بتتعلمها لوحدك وصدقنى لايمكن تنساها _
_ وبعدين دى مش كورسات فى مواد اساسية عندنا فى الكلية _
_ وايضا الكورسين دول " الSAP & AUTOCAD " المهندس المدنى بياخدهم مرة واحدة _


_وربنا يوفقكم جميعا يابشمهندسين _
_ WWW.FREEWEBS.COM/EMAD120:63: _


----------



## elhussein_1985 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا هنصحك حسب خبرتى انا خريج هندسه مدنى
لازم تكون عارف اتوكاد وساب اثناء الدراسه
انا تعبت اوى فى المشروع عشان الساب

ياريت ساب واوتو كاد
ومش مهم كورس انجليزى دلوقتى
الساب والاتوكاد اهم


----------



## احمد قمحاوى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا برضه بأيد زميلى عماد الرخ فى رايه وبقول للباشمهندس اسلام انه ياريت مايشتمش حد حتى لو كان ده رايه الشخصى فالباشمهندس محمود طه راجل محترم جداااا وبيحب يساعد قوى وهو من احسن المعيدين اللى بيشرحوا فى مدنى الزقازيق
وعموما اهم برامج للمهندس المدنى sap &autocad كمان مهم يكون عارف اوفيس وخصوصهword&excelكمان مهم جدا اللغه الانجليزيه عشان لو سافر بره ان شاء الله هيبقى يتعامل كتيير مع اجانب.
يارب اكون فيدتكم وشكرااااااااا لصاحب هذا الموضوع


----------



## elhamy80 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

klam eslam mazbot ana shayf enk tgeb cd we te3lm nafsk we klam dah 3n tagroba


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا مهندس مدني خريج من خمس سنوات و شايف أنك محتاج مجموعة برامج منها :
الأوفيس (وورد - أكسيل - أكسيس )
الأوتوكاد
الساب أو الأستاد
بريمافيرا
و أنا بتفق مع مهندس أسلام على أنك ممكن تتعلم أى برنامج من أسطوانات و لكن بعتب عليك الألفاظ اللى أتكلمت بيها عن الدكاترة و المعيدين فى الجامعة عندك


----------



## تحت الانشاء82 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

انا خريجه جامعه الزقازيق مهم جدا انك تكون قوي في الانجليزي و انا شايفه ان دي حاجه ليك انتا قبل ما يكون علشان الشغل.... اكيد الاتوكاد لازم تكون كويس جدا فيه لأن الرسم الانشائي مش بيعمله رسام لازم المهندس بنفسه يعمله و الساب طبعا اكيد و لما تتعلم الساب حتلاقي الايتاب سهل جدا معاك لأنه قريب جدا منه على فكره الايتاب حلو في البريزنتيشن و البركون سهل جدا و الاستاد باجماع الكل انه كويس جدا جدا ...البرايمفيرا بعد التخرج علشان بتكون اخدت ادراه مشروعات فبتكون فكره كويسه جدا و بيكون البرنامج اسهل كتير وبرامج الاوفيس الوورد و الاكسيل و خلي بالك ان الاكسيل بتستعمله مع البرايمفيرا علشان بردوا البريزنتيشن احسن كتير من الموجود في البرنامج نفسه ده كل البرامج اللي تهم المهندس المدني بس لو للزياده ممكن تاخد فوتو شوب و ثري دي ماكس اه صحيح انك مش حتستفاد بيه اوي في المجال المدني لكن المعرفه احسن كتير و تميز وعندك الاي سي دي ال كويس اوي انك تعرفه و مطلوب اوي بره و ده عن معرفه بحكم شغلي في الكويت
وعلى فكره مهما اخدت كورسات او حتى علمت نفسك ما فيش احسن من الممارسه الفعليه و دي اللي حتعملك بجد لو عارف 50% بس من البرامج دي ممارستك ليها حتعلمك اكتر و اكتر ابتدي خد الكورسات الاساسيه الاتوكاد و الساب من دلوقتي علشان لما تتخرج تكون كويس اوي فيهم وده الاساس


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الي طلبة مدني .....تحياتي....
انصحكم باخّذ دورات في Primavera Project Planner, Primavera Enterprise, Primavera Expedition, ACAD, SAP, PMP وعلي فكره ... كل هذه الدورات بتعقد بمعهد التخطيط القومي -- مدينة نصر - القاهرة


----------



## hitman1988 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شمر يا جماعه علي الردود وعلي احياء الموضوع بعد فتره طويله من كتابته


----------



## محمدعبدالاله (16 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you!


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

و من البرامج المهمة للمهندس المندي ..ان يتعلم برنامج staad pro مهم جدا للتحليل و التصميم


----------



## سمة الحياة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ازيك يا باشمهندس انا كمان خريجة جامعة الزقازيق مدنى دفعة 2007 ربنا يوفقنا جميعا وانصحك انك تاخد اتوكاد عند البشمهندس محمود زغلل بجد ممتاز عن نفسى اخدت عندة وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## alileith (20 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
المهندس المدني هو مهندس يختص غالبا بكل مجاميع الحياة العامة 
هنالك برامج كثيرة ومتعدةة اقترح عليك اولا ان تبدأ من البداية بالأوفيس مثل الاكسل والاكسس والباور بوينت .ز
ثم تقوم بضبط الوتوكاد لانه مهم جدا للمهندس وأساس كل البرامج الأخرى 
فيما بعد تعلم الساب والستاد والبروكون والايتاب وحسب الترتيب 
اما برامج الادارة مثل الامس بروجكت والبرميافيرا فتحتاج اولا لاتقان اسس الادارة الهندسية علشان تفتهم البرامج ثم تتعلم الرامج بسهولة ويسر
هنالك برامج اخرى مثل برامج الطرق وبرامج التصمميات الصحية وبرامج تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية وغيرها


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 
اولا مهم جدا تحدد هدفك وتسعى اليه بالوسائل التى تعززه
ثانيا سوق العمل حاليا يحتاج احيانا للتخصص الشديد يعنى مثلا يكفيك تعرف بريمفيرا واحيانا يحتاج الى (كل حاجة ) يعنى تعرف ورد واكسيل وباور بوينت واوتوكاد وساب واستاد وبريمفيرا حتى الفوتشوب مهم جدا فى بعض الشركات
ثالثا وهو الاهم سوق العمل فى العموم يبحث عن الكفاءة سواء معك شهادة ام لا فيكفى (احيانا ) ان تكتب انى اعرف اوتوكاد وفى المقابلة الشخصية يجرى اختبار لمستواك مع العلم ان الاوتوكاد يكفيك معرفة جيدة وليست متعمقة جدا كما تظن لانك لو عملت فى مكتب استشارى فهماك رسامين اكفا منك وان عملت فى مجال التنفيذ فلديك مخططات جاهزة
رابعا اللغة الانجليزية حاليا اهم من الاوتوكاد ودورات الادارة اهم من الاوتوكاد
خامسا تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## كنار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اريد البرامج لتعلم برنامج staad pro للتحليل و التصميم


----------



## ahmed wafy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مهندس مدنى جريج جامعة الزقازيق من عام واحد وميصحش ان طالب او طالبه لسه فى بداية تعليمهم الجامعى ان يزجوا بأسماء معيدين محترمين فى هندسة الزقازيق (قسم مدنى) لان الناس دى محترمة جدا ولو مش عاجبكم انكم تاخدوا كورسات عندهم مفيش مشاكل بس بدون تهجم
وعلى فكرة الاسطوانات التعليمية للدكتور عاطف عراقى فى شرح الساب من افضل الاسطوانات وايضا اسطوانات المهندس ايمن عبد السلام فى شرح الساب مكملة لسلسة الدكتور عاطف وهناك ايضا شرح للاتوكاد للمهندس ايمن عبد السلام وهذه المجموعة كافية للتعلم بدون اخذ كورسات


----------



## إلكترونيكس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

نصيحه ( رغم أنى مهندس إتصالات ) حاول تأخذ الدورات فى مركز محترم,, ستسفيد أكيد من المحاضر وستعرف منه المفيد و ستعمل مع جروب محترم وتستفيدوا من بعض وفى النهايه ستأخذ شهاده ممتازه
تقوى بها سيرتك الذاتيه
لو تريد دورات ممتازه فهى أكيد فى معهد Iti 
عموما انا حصلت على شهادتين فى الاوتوكاد 2000 و2004 فى تصميم وتنفيذ مخططات كهربيه وإلكترونيه وإستفدت تماما فيهما
اما الكتب والانترنت ,, فهى على حسب قدرتك التحصيليه منفردا ..وانا لدى كتب كثيره فى مكتبتى الخاصه ولكنى أفضل الدورات ..وعموما انا املك كتبا كثيرا فى الاوتوكاد لو أردت التصوير 

وبالتوفيق


----------

